# 1987 Hetchins Magnum Opus



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

I just posted this in the show and tell. I have been searching for a Magnum Opus for some years now and a huge shout out to @petritl for making this happen for me. Still trying to decide which way to go on components--keep Nuovo Record or switch out for C Record but for the most part just remove the ugly touch ups and clean the frame up and give it a good service. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Mar 29, 2020)

congrats, rolling art, hetchins lug work....it doesn't get any better


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## JLF (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2020)

Gorgeous! It's a rolling sculpture!!!


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 11, 2020)

Woozers the color scheme on this bike has me drooling.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I've started cleaning it a little and have a set of Campy C-Record brakes and levers on the way as well as replacing the front derailleur with an earlier Super Record piece and I'll replace the long cage rear with a shorter cage v4 Nuovo Record derailleur. I'll probably also put a Brooks B17 Narrow Champion seat on it as well. Then I'll ride the crap out of it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I've started cleaning it a little and have a set of Campy C-Record brakes and levers on the way as well as replacing the front derailleur with an earlier Super Record piece and I'll replace the long cage rear with a shorter cage v4 Nuovo Record derailleur. I'll probably also put a Brooks B17 Narrow Champion seat on it as well. Then I'll ride the crap out of it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1172279
> 
> ...



Nice score. Hetchins is always on my radar as a potential buy.

I just posted a bunch C Rec and other stuff on BF if you still need anything else. I have to step out a bit but will check messages later.








						Campy parts and other stuff. C-Rec, Chorus, fair amount of misc other stuff - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Sales - Campy parts and other stuff. C-Rec, Chorus, fair amount of misc other stuff - Working on pics and will add details as I can. Bunch of stuff I realize I will never build after picking up a couple things recently that will take my time. Conditions are rider+, teeth all...



					www.bikeforums.net


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> Nice score. Hetchins is always on my radar as a potential buy.
> 
> I just posted a bunch C Rec and other stuff on BF if you still need anything else. I have to step out a bit but will check messages later.
> 
> ...



Can you email me a pic of the Nuovo 27.2 seat post? Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> Nice score. Hetchins is always on my radar as a potential buy.
> 
> I just posted a bunch C Rec and other stuff on BF if you still need anything else. I have to step out a bit but will check messages later.
> 
> ...



Still interested in a seat post if you still have it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 14, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Still interested in a seat post if you still have it. V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> Still interested in a seat post if you still have it. V/r Shawn



My bad on the delay. Got overwhelmed with responses and have to work still. I have an earlier request for it but waiting on response today. Just got pics out. I'll let you know soon. Thanks


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 16, 2020)

@Freqman1 it sold. Is a regular there so I didnt want to rush his decision but he ended up buying. Thanks for the interest and enjoy your ride!


----------

